# 2006 x trail oil level over the full line and smells of gas



## killingmesoftly (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, I've only had my Nissan for 3 months, love it so far although there have been a few minor issues. The latest being when I checked the oil the other day the level was almost an inch over the full line and smelled like gasoline. It was fine the last time it was checked, at the full mark but not above, haven't added a drop of oil or had it in anywhere for an oil change or anything since I've had it. There was a ticking/faint knocking in the engine last time I drove it, and I have noticed a whine in it on acceleration which stops when I let off the gas. No lights in the dash coming on, no extra smoke coming from exhaust I've noticed, no smell of gas, nothing other than the noises it's making and extra oil. Anyone had this happen/know what it could be? I'm thinking maybe fuel injectors, someone I know said possibly throttle issues, and then they scared the crap out of me telling me the engine could be shot if theres that much gas in the oil Its in at the mechanics now, just won't know anything until tomorrow or Tuesday depending on how busy they are. Any help? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not extra oil but the addition of fuel getting into the oil pan. This is most likely caused by one or more fuel injectors either stuck open of leaking severely. Make sure the shop drains the old oil/oil filter and refills ASAP before running the engine any further. Damage may have been done; how severe, hard to tell until you get it running good again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That makes sense Rogoman. I am wondering why a defective fuel injector would not trigger an engine or emissions code?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> I am wondering why a defective fuel injector would not trigger an engine or emissions code?


IMO, in a 4-stroke engine, there are 4 chances, during the 4 strokes, for a lot of the raw fuel from a leaking or stuck open injector to get washed down past the rings and still fire that cylinder within a passable emissions threshold; I guess this would depend on the severity of the defective injector. Although some folks have reported misfire codes from defective injectors.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for your answer Rogoman


----------

